

Ask HN: Why isn't Y Combinator's Demo day streamed? - biznickman

500 Startups streams there entire demo day.  Ycombinator doesn't for some reason ... why?
======
AlexMuir
Some of the companies have not publicly launched yet. I understand that the
event is invite only, and mainly for investors.

~~~
biznickman
So just don't stream the non-public startups :) Seems to me like a massive
missed opportunity for YCombinator

